# Advise on martingales



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've used a martingale on Matrix since he was about 1 or so. He had a tendency to get over excited and then back out of his collars. I've used both the nylon webbing+chain and the full nylon webbing ones.

What I like:
- No backing out of collar
- Allows of "self correction" if pulling
- No buckles

What I don't like:
- Can be dangerous to leave on unsupervised
- the chain ones pinched his flabby neck skin sometimes
- Wrecked havoc on his neck hair (so we keep his neck shaved now)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a rolled leather martingale for Jazz, because I thought the material would be easier on her coat. It's slightly too large, which means I have much less control than with a standard training collar, so I'd never use it for a long walk, but it's very easy to put on, and I use it for quick trips to get the mail or let her relieve herself. However, as she grows, it should fit better, and I hope to use it more in the future.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I love them! On Halo I have used them since she was a pup. I started with a chain one but it got caught in her hair all the time so I switched to all cloth/nylon. We do all our obedience classes, SAR work, etc in them.

These days I love a 1.5" width on her and she has several with different patterns. Etsy is my favorite place to collar shop because there is a large variety in the 1.5" width.

It does kill the neck hair some. I keep her neck short now so it's not a problem but she still had a collar on 24/7 when I was showing her UKC (shorter than AKC but still a lot of hair) and it didn't destroy it so much that I couldn't show.

Here's one of her in her Christmas collar.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

We use the cloth/chain ones on Ralph. We like them, only down side is I find them very hard to get on off and adjust.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I bought a nylon one for Lexi the day after she got scared walking and reared up on her back legs and slipped her collar I had on her. I really like it a lot. The brand is Red Dingo and it looks like this.






I don't leave it on in the house, she only uses it on walks and when we go out and about. She also has the matching leash which is really nice because it has a very padded loop on the end that you can hold onto.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The martingale is a big favorite of mine. I like the security it provides. I only use it for Chagall for walks. I keep his neck hair pretty short so it's not bothered by any collar. IMO the martingale isn't good for when your poodle is going to be playing with other dogs. The loop that hangs down can twist or get stuck in another dog's jaws, causing both dogs panic. It can be tough to get off in a hurry, especially if you use the one without a buckle closure like I do. Still, it is my first choice of collar for walking my poodle. Like any collar, it's important that it is fitted properly.

I especially like the ones made of hemp from earthdog: quality hemp dog collars, dog leashes and other products for your pets They're sturdy, they soften up with wear and they wash well.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I use harnest on puppies until they are about 8 months then I switch to a collar. The first time I put a regular collar on Sushi he just slipped right out of it in not time! I got a nylon margingale and I really like it. It looks like katbrat's Red Dingo but in black. I will always use martingale now because I like the fact that the dog can't slip out of it. 

The only time I put a collar on my dogs is when I go for a walk or when I train with them inside. Aki almost strangled once when her collar got cought on a fence. It took her several extreamly long seconds to start breeding again once I delivered her. I can never leave a collar on a dog since. All owners should know the risks when they decide to leave a collar on a dog : 
Is your dog at risk of being strangled? | Love My Dog Training WeblogLove My Dog Training Weblog


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and the links. I love the idea of hemp, are they soft after use? 

This  is the one in the picture, that I had loved the look. 










I had also been looking 
here

I know that the measuring is critical, so are you measuring the Exact size of the neck? Angel's is 15.5 inches To get something that goes over her ears, one at a time is 18 at the smallest. So what size would I need? She has her ears and tk very long and I don't want to cut them off. I love her long ears. 

All help appreciated. Thanks. 

Also how do you use it differently than a regular collar? I don't leave her alone with a collar on. I have a silk buckle one, I would love a silk martingale.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

AngelsMommy;422818[/Quote said:


> I love the idea of hemp, are they soft after use?


_Yes!_ They soften up nicely.



AngelsMommy;422818[/Quote said:


> I know that the measuring is critical, so are you measuring the Exact size of the neck? Angel's is 15.5 inches To get something that goes over her ears, one at a time is 18 at the smallest. So what size would I need? She has her ears and tk very long and I don't want to cut them off. I love her long ears.
> 
> Also how do you use it differently than a regular collar? I don't leave her alone with a collar on.


*How to use one...*
Dog Training Collars & Harnesses : Fitting a Martingale Dog Collar - YouTube

*Easy step-by-step measuring directions here:*
How to Size a Martingale Training Collar | eHow.com

*I also copied this from 2 Hounds Design--they have some beautiful things!*
2 Hounds Design
Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars 
To measure your dog for a Martingale Collar, use a soft tape measure or a piece of string and take the measurements at point A, B, and C in the drawing below. Choose the size that fits within this range to ensure that your collar fits perfectly.








For Sighthounds, the measurement at points A and B may be the same or very similar, this is because their heads are often the same size or smaller than their necks. For non-sighthounds, these measurements will be different and you will need to choose a collar size that is large enough to slip over the head (point A) but not too large to fit correctly at point B.

In other words, choose the smallest size that will still fit your dog. If your dog has a 15 inch neck, choose the Medium, which is adjustable from 13-18 inches rather than the Large, which is adjustable from 15-20 inches.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's the "Kindness" collar we got from Carol at Dogsinstyle. To paraphrase "The Most Interesting Man Alive," Beau doesn't always wear a collar, but when he does, he wears this one.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I noticed the diagram I posted on how to measure for a martingale disappeared, so here is is again. (Maybe the sighthound saw something and ran off after it??):happy:

To measure your dog for a Martingale Collar, use a soft tape measure or a piece of string and take the measurements at point A, B, and C in the drawing below. Choose the size that fits within this range to ensure that your collar fits perfectly.









For Sighthounds, the measurement at points A and B may be the same or very similar, this is because their heads are often the same size or smaller than their necks. For non-sighthounds, these measurements will be different and you will need to choose a collar size that is large enough to slip over the head (point A) but not too large to fit correctly at point B.

In other words, choose the smallest size that will still fit your dog. If your dog has a 15 inch neck, choose the Medium, which is adjustable from 13-18 inches rather than the Large, which is adjustable from 15-20 inches.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

I bought one for the Killer Fang. Paid over thirty dollars for. She did not appear to like it and to make her point she chewed it in half the first night. She now wears her pink collar.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I got a Martingale for Tonka shortly after I got him. Inside, outside... I never take it off. I do give him a really gooood scratch underneath it regularly. 

I just saw this 'blog' in Fb, tho . . and I thought I'd pass it on. It probably doesn't say much more than the experienced posts in this thread, but it sums up some of them and it's easy to read.

I had to laff, tho... mostly it's a blatant ad for dog accessories . . . but there's some nice Martingales at the links in the 'blog'! 

Extolling the Virtues of a Martingale Collar | No Dog About It Blog


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> I would love a silk martingale.


This isn't really a martingale but it's silk. :wink:

Collars & leashes ? poodleit

This one isn't silk, it's satin, but it is a martingale. :smile:

Collars & leashes ? poodleit


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so sorry that I have not responded back to everyone! I have had a very interesting month! I was without power for half of a week, and then still had to clean up things after a major storm came through and tore up trees and powerlines and every thing else that it could. I haven't seen so many trees lost everywhere out here. Even after Katrina and Rita, we didn't have this much damage to the forests. It looked as if it were tornadoes, but they said it was straight line winds. We are getting back to normal, so I hope to be able to focus on fun things again soon.

You folks are the best, and now I have a lot of pretties to look through and decide between. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

AngelsMommy said:


> ... a major storm came through and tore up trees and powerlines and every thing else that it could. I haven't seen so many trees lost everywhere out here. Even after Katrina and Rita, we didn't have this much damage to the forests. It looked as if it were tornadoes, but they said it was straight line winds. We are getting back to normal, so I hope to be able to focus on fun things again soon.
> 
> You folks are the best, and now I have a lot of pretties to look through and decide between. Thanks everyone!


Glad you came out of it safely. We had the same kind of wind through here last June. The weather people called it a derecho. We were driving when it hit, and I really wasn't sure we'd get out of it safely--really scary. We were among the few who didn't lose power or have severe damage, so we ended up with my son's family plus his wife's 91 year old grandfather here for a week. It was fun, in a perverse sort of way, to have a houseful, sort of like summer camp, but for most people it was a real disaster. It took months for parts of the state to recover.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry Mother Nature has been such a spoiler out your way, *AngelsMommy*! We went through it (power out for 13 days, some downed trees, a bit of damage to our home) with superstorm Sandy a while back. Still _heartbreaking_ to see all the uprooted and downed large trees, not to mention the number of homes lost or badly damaged and sadly some tragic deaths as well. Glad things are getting better for your now. Stay safe!

On a happier note, I will not admit to how many of these hemp martingale collars Chagall has, but let's just say the good people at earthdog: quality hemp dog collars, dog leashes and other products for your pets and I are on a first name basis.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I use these

Martingale Leashes

I don't keep a collar on at home and these one piece leash/collars are stellar for quick walks. She also has separate ones.

But as others said the metal ring tangles pup's hair viciously and I'm going to stop using martingales, and get a rolled leather collar I can leave on her.


----------

